# Cartier Sapphire Crown Question: When did Cartier start using synthetic...



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi all, I just brought in my Cartier Santos Galbee, ref 2961 for a maintenance cleaning & I was always under the impression that the crown was a true sapphire. When I brought the watch into Cartier and asked, I got conflicting info from the service help. Does anybody know when they started using synthetic spinels in the Santos? 
Should this reference have a real sapphire or a synthetic spinel. 
posting 2 photos - It really came out beautiful.
Much appreciated


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

A few decades ago.


----------



## Isaac Uwins (Mar 3, 2018)

I believe they still use real sapphires on their precious metal watches, but they don't on their steel models.


----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

Isaac Uwins said:


> I believe they still use real sapphires on their precious metal watches, but they don't on their steel models.


That I know but I was always under the impression that my 80's Santos (pictured) had a real sapphire. When I brought it into Cartier for maintenance recently, the technician said it was synthetic. When I picked it up, another technician said it was supposed to be a real sapphire. I know during the maintenance the changed the crown - so I'm wondering if it should be a real sapphire or a synthetic spinel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Real or not I always liked how they set the watch off...


----------



## 53jd (Nov 25, 2018)

I've owned 3 Santos. Never knew if sapphire was real or not.


----------



## 53jd (Nov 25, 2018)

Santos 2 tone womans


----------



## 53jd (Nov 25, 2018)

Santos Galbee Chrono, actually a mid-size.


----------



## 53jd (Nov 25, 2018)

And my current Santos 2 tone men's Quartz.


----------



## 53jd (Nov 25, 2018)

And...most recent watch has lost sapphire. So, I'm trying to get replacement.


----------

